# What about buying an RV on ebay?



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone have experience buying an Rv/5th wheel/travel trailer on ebay? Any advice?

Thanks,
J.K.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

I would not buy a rv that I haven't seen and checked out good.  Pictures can look great and most not show the bad.  Are there bargings to be had on ebay yes but just be very careful.  Hard to get a good feel of most rvs in just a trip for a onceover.  Bid with caution with the option to back out on inspection.  You should drive it or tow and have all appliances shown to be working. Take no ones word


----------



## alapataws (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

good advice Nash


----------



## rubbachicken (Jan 31, 2010)

RE: What about buying an RV on ebay?

I'm relativly new to to the whole  RV thing
i'm looking to do the same, i'm putting every one i see on ebay into a spread sheet {excel}
price, age, date, model, length, how many it sleeps
i'm not ready to buy yet, i figure if i can put as much data into a spread sheet, when i am ready to buy, i should be able to spot a bargain
i agree looking at the vehicle BEFORE you commit to buy is very important
having previous knoweledge of what it should or shouln't cost is for me a god place  to start

i've only been  looking on ebay now for 2 weeks and so far have 32  RV's

ask the seller for bigger pictures, and lots of them

i'm sure there are lots of different models out there, you should be able to work out form the pictures which layouts might suit you the best


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

Bought ours a few years back off of ebay.

We decided to buy one after a vaction gone bad (hotel room issues).  Did some research and decided on a Class A at around 30 feet or so would fit us well.

Set a price of $5000 or less (I didn't think we would find one) and went ebay surfing.  Checked other sites too.  Spent about 3 weeks searching and watching and came up with the one we wanted.  Asked lots of questions and checked all the pictures.  Liked what we saw/read.

Bid on it and won it for just under $5000.  1989 32' Class A.
It was about 300 miles away.  Drove down to get it.

It was not all it was supposed to be - had some mechanical issues.
Seller was willing refund the dopsit and stop the deal.
We took it anyway - I do all my own mechanical work.
Was a rough ride home, but we made it.
It needed fuel filters, carb rebuilt and other little fixes.

Drove it from MO to NY, NY and back 2 summers ago with NO issues at all.  Had a great time.
We are currently living in it full time.

Be carefull, ask questions and good luck!

BTW,
RV repairs can get REALLY expensive, unless you are willing/able to do most of them yourself.


----------



## superslif (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

I did list my old 99' Coleman pop-up on Ebay back in 05'.  It didn't sell for my reserve price, but a guy who saw the listing stopped by and we worked out a deal......We have been sellers on Ebay for 10 years.  If your buying take a look at the sellers "feed back" numbers.  read some of his feedback to get a sense to how good he describes what he sells.....You have to kind of know your prices to what RV unit you might bid on.  Two 24' travel trailers can be night and day as far as "quality of build".  One might have cost $28k new the other $14k new. I have seen deals on Ebay.......So I wouldn't be against it.....I have been keeping an eye on Carraige 5ers.


----------



## outdoors4ever (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

We did it this year and saved thousands!!!


----------



## brodavid (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: What about buying an RV on ebay?

good for you


----------

